

Show HN: Find contract work via contract to perm arrangements - ken-chen
http://talent.liquidtalent.com

======
tchcrusade
I haven't seen many other companies try contact-to-perm. I wonder if there is
a systemic reason, as it otherwise seems like a good idea.

~~~
tiernan-g
I know that for sales, contract to perm doesn't make much sense as
compensation is largely commission based, and sales cycles are often longer
than typical contract periods.

